# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  sms controller

## info@kalarakis.com

Δείτε τη παρουσίαση του στο https://youtu.be/iKzmahbrivU

Μπορείτε να εξελίξετε δύο συσκευές μέσω sms. To πλεονέκτημα του είναι ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και με εναλλακτική πηγή από μπαταρία.
 Ως κύρια πηγή έχει το τροφοδοτικό του από τη ΔΕΗ. Εναλλακτικά είναι συνδεδεμένο και σε μπαταρία. (δεν καταναλώνει τη μπαταρία όσο τροφοδοτείτε από τη κύρια πηγή)
Αν κοπεί  η κύρια πηγή, αμέσως τροφοδοτείτε από τη μπαταρία. Κάθε αλλαγή στη κατάσταση του προκαλεί την αποστολή sms.
Μπορείτε να ζητήσετε τη κατάσταση του στέλνοντας την εντολή status.


Οι εντολές που δέχεται είναι:

telnumber=xxxxxxxxx  όπου xxxxxxxxx ο τηλεφωνικός αριθμός που θα στέλνει τις απαντήσεις μέσω smsr1=o   Ενεργοποίησε το ρελέ 1 (ΟΝ)r1=f    Απενεργοποίησε το ρελέ 1 (OFF)r2=o   Ενεργοποίησε το ρελέ 2 (ΟΝ)r2=f    Απενεργοποίησε το ρελέ 2  (OFF)smson Να στέλνει απαντήσεις μέσω smssmsoff Σταματά να στέλνει απαντήσεις μέσω sms Εκτελεί τις εντολέςStatus Στέλνει τη τρέχουσα κατάσταση της συσκευής.
Οι εντολές μπορούν να σταλούν μια μια ή όλες μαζί χοριζόμενες με το κενό

Στην οθόνη που διαθέτει εμφανίζονται και επιπλέον πληροφορίες.

Η ένδειξη line σημαίνει ότι τροφοδοτείται από της κύρια πηγή.Η ένδειξη battery σημαίνει ότι τροφοδοτείται από τη μπαταρία.Η ένδειξη Vbat= μας πληροφορεί τη τάση της μπαταρίας Κάτω από 11.50V θεωρεί ότι η μπαταρία είναι ξεφορτισμένη και στέλνει προειδοποιητικό smsΗ ένδειξη ATT δείχνει πόσο ισχυρό είναι το σήμα στο σημείο που βρίσκεται η κεραία.

Όλες οι παραπάνω πληροφορίες στέλνονται σε κάθε απάντηση - αλλαγή κατάστασης της συσκευής

----------


## pstratos

Πολύ ωραίο. Αφού έχει ADC θα μπορούσε να έχει μια είσοδο για to LM35 ώστε να το κάνουμε αλαρμ θερμοκρασίας?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ναι μπορεί να γίνει αυτό 
Επειδή έχει όμως μέσα την wire βιβλιοθήκη είναι πιο φτηνό και πιο εύκολο να συνδέσω το ΠΤ1001 που δίνει και υγρασία εκτός από θερμοκρασία
Βασικά έχει άλλες 5 εισόδους ADC και 4 digital ακόμα ελεύθερα

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

και η κατασκευή με το κουτί της ετοιμη για χρήση

----------

